

Http://to - devty

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;to<p>Who owns this?
======
tantalor
Apparently it was a URL shortener a few years ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=974111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=974111)

